# Background vivarium paint?



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

I've decided to attempt to make myself a custom background for my beardys vivarium and just getting started reading up on techniques etc... And saw this spray paint in B&Q and wondered if it would be ok to use or would it be toxic for the reptiles? 










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

ticmike said:


> I've decided to attempt to make myself a custom background for my beardys vivarium and just getting started reading up on techniques etc... And saw this spray paint in B&Q and wondered if it would be ok to use or would it be toxic for the reptiles?
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


I am pretty sure I looked at these paints any they are not safe for reptile use. I think the can has a warning on the back for fish etc.


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Ohhh ok then, thanks for the help  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

It will be fine to use that textured spray paint providing you seal the background with a varnish afterwards.


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Was definitely going to seal it, with either varnish or yacht varnish, as i may use it on a wet area also.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Then it will be fine


----------

